# Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biased?



## thedaras (11 May 2009)

Ryan Tubriddy has been anounced as the Late Late shows new presenter .
There has been a lot of talk in the media about George Lee and asking was he biased /comprimised etc.
Ryan Tubriddys brother is running in the local elections and is a Fianna Fail man.Does this mean that Ryan will be biased?


----------



## jasconius (11 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy  Late Late presenter,is he biased?*

_Ryan Tubriddy has been *anounced* as the Late Late *shows *new presenter__.
There has been a lot of talk in the media about George Lee and asking was he biased /*comprimised **?* etc.
Ryan *Tubriddys *brother is running in the local elections and is a Fianna Fail man. *D*oes this mean that Ryan will be biased? _


I am biased about sloppy grammar and spelling.


----------



## Simeon (11 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy  Late Late presenter,is he biased?*

Can anyone buzz him and tell him to tell his brother to raise his posters a little higher. Some around here are only navel high. Maybe that is the height of his ambition. As regards Tubridy being biased? I wouldn't say any more than the next media personality. You've got to be pretty single minded to climb to the top of the mast at Montrose. Possibly at the expense of everything else.


----------



## zxcvbnm (11 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy  Late Late presenter,is he biased?*



thedaras said:


> Ryan Tubriddy has been anounced as the Late Late shows new presenter .
> There has been a lot of talk in the media about George Lee and asking was he biased /comprimised etc.
> Ryan Tubriddys brother is running in the local elections and is a Fianna Fail man.Does this mean that Ryan will be biased?


 
I don't understand.

Biased towards what? Fianna fail?


----------



## truthseeker (11 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy  Late Late presenter,is he biased?*



Simeon said:


> Possibly at the expense of everything else.



I would have to say that it hasnt come at the expense of basic good manners and down to earthness. I met him when I was on a quiz show on RTE before and I had gotten lost in a corridor, he found me, didnt know I was a contestant on a show he was presenting, just thought I was some loon lost in RTE - he couldnt have been nicer or more helpful.


----------



## mathepac (11 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

The Tubridys' grandfather, Todd Andrews, was a founder member of Fianna Fail, AFAIK.

Would this have made Ryan prejudiced in favour of FF if his brother were not an election candidate or would the question have arisen if the brother hadn't announced his candidacy?


----------



## Complainer (11 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

The ire of the FF community about Lee is highly amusing. They were never too worried when Ryan was giving softly softly interviews to Bertie or Cowen, or when Joe Duffy (FF apologist) brought on Jimmy Guerin (FF prospective candidate at the time) to explain how the tribunals were hounding poor Bertie, or when Alex White (ex-RTE employee) is brought onto the Late Late instead of Pascal O'Donoghue (FG) for reasons of gender balance???? 

But as soon as George raises his head above the parapet, they explode in indignation! Great sport altogether...


----------



## Purple (11 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*



Complainer said:


> The ire of the FF community about Lee is highly amusing. They were never too worried when Ryan was giving softly softly interviews to Bertie or Cowen, or when Joe Duffy (FF apologist) brought on Jimmy Guerin (FF prospective candidate at the time) to explain how the tribunals were hounding poor Bertie, or when Alex White (ex-RTE employee) is brought onto the Late Late instead of Pascal O'Donoghue (FG) for reasons of gender balance????
> 
> But as soon as George raises his head above the parapet, they explode in indignation! Great sport altogether...


 That's one of the funniest posts I've read in months. I am not an FF supporter but the idea that RTE are anything other than left wing is laughable. They epitomise the small minded public sector orientated middle income sanctimonious begrudger that’s the life’s-blood of the Labour party. They aren’t called the “Public Sector Broadcaster” for nothing. 


While I think it's great that George Lee is running and I think he deserved credit for doing so it was poor on his part to lay into the government as the RTE economics editor a few days after getting his FG photos taken. FF do have a point there.


----------



## shootingstar (11 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy  Late Late presenter,is he biased?*



truthseeker said:


> I would have to say that it hasnt come at the expense of basic good manners and down to earthness. I met him when I was on a quiz show on RTE before and I had gotten lost in a corridor, he found me, didnt know I was a contestant on a show he was presenting, just thought I was some loon lost in RTE - he couldnt have been nicer or more helpful.



is the quiz show on youtube?  how well did u do?


----------



## thedaras (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy  Late Late presenter,is he biased?*



jasconius said:


> _Ryan Tubriddy has been *anounced* as the Late Late *shows *new presenter__._
> _There has been a lot of talk in the media about George Lee and asking was he biased /*comprimised **?* etc._
> _Ryan *Tubriddys *brother is running in the local elections and is a Fianna Fail man. *D*oes this mean that Ryan will be biased? _
> 
> ...


 
I find your post rather condescending,I am dyslexcic.
I am biased about posters attacking the person and not the opinion..
Why dont you start another thread about your bias?
Why did you not bother to respond to the post instead of pointing out "sloppy grammar".Or are you going to go through every post ,point out the sloppy grammar and not bother to respond to the actual post?


----------



## thedaras (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy  Late Late presenter,is he biased?*



zxcvbnm said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> Biased towards what? Fianna fail?


 
Exactly...
If it can be claimed that George lee has been biased ,then cant we say the same about all who are in the media?
Especially those whom have family connections with Governing parties.


----------



## thedaras (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*



Complainer said:


> The ire of the FF community about Lee is highly amusing. They were never too worried when Ryan was giving softly softly interviews to Bertie or Cowen, or when Joe Duffy (FF apologist) brought on Jimmy Guerin (FF prospective candidate at the time) to explain how the tribunals were hounding poor Bertie, or when Alex White (ex-RTE employee) is brought onto the Late Late instead of Pascal O'Donoghue (FG) for reasons of gender balance????
> 
> But as soon as George raises his head above the parapet, they explode in indignation! Great sport altogether...


 
Agree with you on this one...and thats why I raised the issue.


----------



## Mpsox (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

Everyone in Ireland has some political bias of some way shape or form, be it George Lee or Ryan Tubridy. At least with Tubridy his potential bias is out in the open

Actually, I really don't care about his politics, he can't be an worse then The Plank. Good look to him is all I can say.


----------



## Simeon (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy  Late Late presenter,is he biased?*



truthseeker said:


> I would have to say that it hasnt come at the expense of basic good manners and down to earthness. I met him when I was on a quiz show on RTE before and I had gotten lost in a corridor, he found me, didnt know I was a contestant on a show he was presenting, just thought I was some loon lost in RTE - he couldnt have been nicer or more helpful.


 I was alluding to everything to do with his life ............ things will never be the same. This morning he was on air talking about his not being able to have a walk in the park in private. Whew! For a person that courts the media so assiduously, what is this all about? All these people do ......... it's a necessary step in celeb life. Even by coming out with this statement he gives himself more media coverage. If he had wanted a quite life there are a few smallholdings for sale in Leitrim.  But as Mpsox stated ....... things could have been worse. Pat could have had a rethink abut his departure.


----------



## liaconn (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

Didn't Miriam O'Callaghan's brother run for Fianna Fail in the last election? Given that she was the person responsible for presenting RTE's main current affairs programme at the time and chairing the debate between Bertie and Enda, I think FF have a bit of a nerve getting so hot under the collar about George Lee.


----------



## Latrade (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*



Mpsox said:


> Everyone in Ireland has some political bias of some way shape or form, be it George Lee or Ryan Tubridy. At least with Tubridy his potential bias is out in the open
> 
> Actually, I really don't care about his politics, he can't be an worse then The Plank. Good look to him is all I can say.


 
+1. 

It kind of makes me laugh a bit all this brouhaha about potential bias from any side. Every single person in the media has their own bias seeing as, hopefully, they all vote in elections, whether along a party bias or individual candidate. Naturally this shouldn't come across in their broadcasts, and by and large, I can't say I've noticed any bias in any of those mentioned.

It reminds me a bit of football fans. Depending on the given day, the panel on RTE is either ABU, anti-Liverpool, anti-Chelsea, anti-Arsenal, depending on what bias the individual fan has when watching. They can't all be right.

Sometimes allegations of bias say more about the bias of the person making the claim than the so-called wrongdoer.


----------



## huskerdu (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

A few questions. 

Are you suggesting that family members of politicians are not allowed have careers in the media, even in light entertainment. 

How do you know that Ryan Tubridy supports FF ? ( It's not obligatory to have the same political leanings as your family, funnily enough)

The Late Late show is light entertainment, not current affairs. Does it REALLY matter that the presenter is from a political family ?

Do you not think you are getting your self into a knot about nothing ?


----------



## Holtend82 (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*



huskerdu said:


> Does it REALLY matter that the presenter is from a political family ?


 I could not agree more.


----------



## Firefly (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

Heard Tubbers saying that the show is going to be more of a talk show - more like Parkey, less Ross, so there won't be too much politics/current affairs (which is a shame IMO), so it probably doesn't matter about his FF affiliations.


----------



## z104 (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

It will certainly get people back into the pubs again on a Friday night. I reckon the vintners association lobbied the governemnet and R.T.E. to give him the job.


----------



## Simeon (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*



Niallers said:


> It will certainly get people back into the pubs again on a Friday night. I reckon the vintners association lobbied the governemnet and R.T.E. to give him the job.


Give him a break .......... he can't be as bad as the Scion of Dalkey  But I think you could listen to Ryan's banter in a pub, more so than the latter. So I think the LVA might be OK ...... for the mo.


----------



## Betsy Og (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

He's not the worst, though at times he can come across as very smug. The 1 thing I absolutely hated was when he toured the audience and slagged off their dress sense, who they were with etc. 

While I had a bit of a meas on Miriam, I think Ryan will do grand as long as he doesnt take himself too seriously (are you listening Gaybo, beacon of broadcasting in the dim land of Eireann.........)


----------



## shootingstar (13 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

Bring back Gaybo all is forgiven....... his naff jumpers on the toy shows were a laugh... and he'd have my vote purely on that. 

A very needed post there if I do say so myself.


----------



## mathepac (13 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*



Betsy Og said:


> He's not the worst, though at times he can come across as very smug...


He's all bleedin' shiny teeth and pressed hair, the RTE equivalent of Richard Hammond but without the Hamsters redeeming feature of having Clarkson and Captain Slow to act as foils to his perfection.


----------



## Locke (13 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*



Firefly said:


> Heard Tubbers saying that the show is going to be more of a talk show - more like Parkey, less Ross, so there won't be too much politics/current affairs (which is a shame IMO), so it probably doesn't matter about his FF affiliations.


 
That will cause a lot of friction but it would attract me to watch it. Prefer a more light hearted show.


----------



## Simeon (13 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

[While many O'Callaghan fans were hoping to see her succeed [broken link removed], someone closer to home had other ideas.
"As my mother says, she thinks it's worked out for the best. She's been saying novenas that I would never be offered it, so she's very happy," joked O'Callaghan.] The Indo
 The above I heard on 106 at 8am today. The Lord works in mysterious ways (his beauty to behold)! Just hope that someone can work the oracle over Ryan's strange comraderie. His smile looks contrived IMO. A bit like !


----------



## Henny Penny (13 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

His first cousin in FF Minister for Children and youth affairs Barry Andrews.


----------



## huskerdu (13 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

Ryan Tubridy has been presenting a light entertainment TV show for years. 
He is now is moving from one light entertainment TV show to another.

Its not exactly a secret that his grandfather, two uncles and two cousins are or have been public representatives for Fianna Fail. 

So what.


----------



## liaconn (13 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

I agree. It would be a different matter if he was presenting Prime Time or Questions and Answers or was the political commentator on the Nine O clock news. The Late Late Show is no more political than Tubridy Tonight so there isn't really a problem.


----------



## Chocks away (13 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

Regardless, he's a sweetie.


----------



## Complainer (13 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*



liaconn said:


> I agree. It would be a different matter if he was presenting Prime Time or Questions and Answers or was the political commentator on the Nine O clock news. The Late Late Show is no more political than Tubridy Tonight so there isn't really a problem.


The Late late won the last election for FF with its pre election panel of the three stooges of Waters, Harris and Dunphy. Harris got his reward in the Senate.


----------



## MrMan (14 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*



liaconn said:


> I agree. It would be a different matter if he was presenting Prime Time or Questions and Answers or was the political commentator on the Nine O clock news. The Late Late Show is no more political than Tubridy Tonight so there isn't really a problem.


It still wouldn't be an issue. It would only matter if the presenter of a current affairs program decided to run for a party. It seems like a petty repsonse to ask is there bias just because Lee is getting a bit of flak.


----------



## liaconn (14 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

Don't agree. A relative of mine used to be a reporter on RTE and, when another relative was running in a high profile election, he was immediately removed from all coverage of that election.


----------



## mcaul (19 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*



liaconn said:


> Didn't Miriam O'Callaghan's brother run for Fianna Fail in the last election? Given that she was the person responsible for presenting RTE's main current affairs programme at the time and chairing the debate between Bertie and Enda, I think FF have a bit of a nerve getting so hot under the collar about George Lee.


 
I believe her brother is a running mate of Gareth Tubridy.


----------



## redstar (19 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*

I read somewhere that Ryan Tubridy will back away from 'serious' issues on the Late Late, and just stick to entertainment, so it probably won't matter where his political loyalties lie.


----------



## TarfHead (19 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*



mcaul said:


> I believe her brother is a running mate of Gareth Tubridy.


 
Jim O'Callaghan has been a candidate for FF before now. Mary Harney's sister is still employed by RTE. Pat Cox used to present Today Tonight before running for the PDs. Sean Duignan was an RTE News anchor before becoming Albert Reynold's Government Press Secretary.

I'm sure all journalists have a political opinion that they express on the ballot paper. This shouldn't debar them from covering politics. Unless, of course, an accusation of political bias can be substantiated.


----------



## Complainer (20 May 2009)

*Re: Ryan Tubriddy Late Late presenter: very strong FF family connections, is he biase*



redstar said:


> I read somewhere that Ryan Tubridy will back away from 'serious' issues on the Late Late, and just stick to entertainment, so it probably won't matter where his political loyalties lie.


What's the chances that he might 'change his mind' and do a nice soft interview with Cowen or one of the others at strategic times?


----------

